# Everybody Wants Some!! - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74801[/img] 
*Title: Everybody Wants Some!!* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :2.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*81




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74809[/img]*Summary*
Richard Linklater seems to have come full circle. Everyone who grew up in the 70’s remembered the crazy fun that was his coming of age dramedy “Dazed and Confused”. A story about a bunch of high school students coming into their own before they make their way into the world post school. Sadly that movie never really hit as close to home as it was for some, as I LOATHED High School. It was not a time of fun and partying. It was a time of studious work along with the incredible fun of being in a class where everyone was stabbing each other in the back (according to one of the teachers whom I’m friends with to this day, that class was one of the worst they’ve had in over 40 years). Now COLLEGE, that was a different story, and that’s one of the reasons why I enjoyed “Everybody Wants Some!!” so much. 

College is one of those times where you are finally set free for the first time and tend to go hog wild. I know I did PLENTY of dumb (yet fun) stuff in college after being freed from the shackles of my home life, and certainly painted a few red streaks across the town. It’s a time of life where you’re just getting out into the world with your freedoms, but you still don’t have all of the responsibility. You’re in a dorm (or a house or apartment depending) and you don’t have anyone looking over your shoulder for the first time. However most people don’t have to work full time, carry a mortgage or take care of kids so there’s kind of this adrenaline rush of excitement as you get to DO all the stuff you snuck out of the house to do when younger, but freely and without consequence. That’s really the premise of “Everybody Wants Some!!” as we have a group of college guys (some freshman, some not) who are all part of the local college Baseball team just days before actual classes begin. 

As you can guess, that really is a recipe for hijinks and disaster as a group of jocks with very little responsibility are TOTALLY going to just sit around and wait till practice starts, right? Jake (Blake Jenner), has just finished his summer of 1980 and come to join his college baseball team, with just his meager belongings. While everything might seem like a normal house on the outside, his team house is a brewing storm of machismo, drunkenness and the constant trying to get into the pants of any willing and able young woman who’s available. Self-proclaimed ladies’ man, Finnegan (Glenn Powell) acts as the houses “sort of” leader, as the group tries their best to create some sort of equilibrium in the house.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74817[/img]Tempers flare and emotions run wild as the rag tag group of new found (and some older) friendships are put to the test as the odd shaped puzzle pieces that are their personalities try to make some sort of bigger picture. While there is not overarching plot device that acts as the focal point of the movie, there IS a bigger picture here. What seems like random encounters and random stupid acts of high school freshmen, is the basis for their new adventure. The creation of friendships and wild oats that need to be sown before the realities of life hit in, and Linklater does a fantastic job of showing the slight aches and pains that each of the young men feel, despite their brash exterior. 

Part of me dislikes the group due to my dislike of collegiate jocks in general (the same irresponsible “let’s see how many classes we can skip and skate on by with our baseball scholarship” is quite prevalent at times), but you can’t help but see pieces of yourself in these young men. The crazed love of their first freedom, as well as the uncertainty and doubt that sprouts from knowing that you’re going to be entering the real world soon (and yes, College is another stepping stone TOO the real world, but very few students actually are in it, especially full time ones). I wasn’t sure how well Linklater was going to do with another dramedy so similar to “Dazed and Confused”, especially after he spent so much of his time with “Boyhood” and “Before Midnight”, but I was still more than willing to give it a chance. As much as “Dazed and Confused” didn’t jive with me due to my dislike of high school in general, I still much agree that it is a simply fantastic film, and one that is well deserved in its praise. “Everybody Wants Some!!” is a worthy successor in spirit to that original film, and while it is not as perfectly done as the predecessor, Linklator is able to craft an entertaining story that brings back the late 70’s/early 80’s with gusto. 






*Rating:* 

Rated R for language throughout, sexual content, drug use and some nudity





*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74825[/img]Linklator shot “Everybody Wants Some!!” on the Arri Alexa cameras, but he did a phenomenal job at making the end result look a lot like film. The color grading and visual aesthetics (along with the prop work) molded the hip young guys into looking like the classic 70’s, including that amber color tinge that bleeds in, pastel colored shirts and pants, along with those 70’s pedo mustaches that everyone seemed to love. Fine detail is usually exquisite, showing off every vein on the player’s arms, the stains on the beer soaked T-shirts and individual blades of grass on the playing field. There is a little bit of a gauzy soft look to the film at times, which seems to be intentional, as well as a bit of a boost to the brightness levels that occasionally turns a few blacks more grey than deep inky black. Still, it’s a stylish and wonderful looking transfer that is devoid of just about any major artifacting out there. 







*Audio* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74833[/img]The 5.1 DTS-HD MA is a step above the already nice video encode, filling the room with a 70’s inspired score that ranges from Country Western, hardcore Punk, Disco, and the inevitable early Van Halen for good measure. The score tends to be the pulse of the movie, flowing in and out organically as it adds a little bit of flavor to already 70’s stylized film. The surrounds light up with ease with the score, but also are utilized quite heavily during the copious party scenes with people dancing their tails off or screaming with glee as they skateboard down a stairway on a dirty old mattress. Dialog is strong and clear, with no distortions and seems to be well balanced with the rest of the track, although the film CAN get a bit front heavy at times considering the dramedy based film is dialog intensive. Bass is nice and deep, adding some warmth and power to the score as well as everyday sounds in the film. 









*Extras* :2.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74841[/img]
• Everybody Wants Some!! More Stuff That's Not in the Movie
• Rickipedia
• Baseball Players Can Dance
• Skills Videos
• History 101: Stylin' the 80s











*Overall:* :4stars:

It seems that Richard Linklater has come around full circle, creating a spiritual successor to the success of “Dazed and Confused”, with all of the same character styles and personal growth issues that hovered just underneath the surface of the druggie dramedy. The film seems to just be a jock’s dream come true on the surface, and in many ways it is, but there is a distinct look at people entering new phases of their life and the bonds they form along the way. Much like “Dazed and Confused” we have people from all walks of life breaking it out and just trying their best to find their way, even if their way to the top is fraught with much stupidity and broken dreams. Audio and video for the disc are great and Paramount supplied us with a decent amount of extras to enjoy. Definitely recommended for those of you who like a good coming of age story. Recommended


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Blake Jenner, Tyler Hoechlin, Ryan Guzman
Directed by: Richard Linklater
Written by: Richard Linklater
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French, Spanish DD 5.1
Studio: Paramount
Rated: R
Runtime: 117 minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: July 12th, 2016




*Buy Everybody Wants Some On Blu-ray at Amazon*






*Recommendation: Good Watch​*








More about Mike


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Saw this one with my son. 
Nothing more than a soap opera with college baseball kids on a party night/days(s) in the 70s / 80s feel.

Only reason I had interest in it is because the film was shot in my hometown of Austin, TX area.


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

So many good movies so little time.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

NorthSky said:


> So many good movies so little time.


you're preaching to the choir. luckily it's one of my responsibilities here so "oh well, watcha gonna do?"


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Lol Mike, lucky us to have you.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Watched this over the weekend, and all I have to say is that Linklater should be the official US Time Capsule Director. Absolutely nailed it again. It got a little formulaic, trying to hit all the different "scenes" of the era, but who cares?!!? It was wonderful, took me back in time.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

thrillcat said:


> Watched this over the weekend, and all I have to say is that Linklater should be the official US Time Capsule Director. Absolutely nailed it again. It got a little formulaic, trying to hit all the different "scenes" of the era, but who cares?!!? It was wonderful, took me back in time.


glad you liked it! and yes, Linklator has this love of the 70's and 80s that is very intoxicating


----------

